# pla enamel bottle paints



## revelo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys! Maybe you can help me here. I always wondered why the old bottles of Testors had pla before the enamel word. Does somebody knows what pla stands for? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Sure, rev' - that was short for the Klingon word meaning "success": _Q'plaa_! :tongue:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

pla - plastic

kinda like Revell's "S" Cement, for Styrene models.


----------

